# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگوی عمومی کامپیوتر و فناوری اطلاعات >  باز شدن پی در پی پنجره اینترنت اکسپلورر شبیه ویروس

## fa_karoon

سلام دوستان 
 ف. ر. ی # گ# ی# ت رو که اجرا کردم به طور خودکار و معمول پنجره اینترنت اکسپلورر رو باز کرد احساس کردم یه مقدار مشکل داره، بعد وارد یه سایتی شدم و روی یه لینکی کلیک کردم بعد که بستم اون رو، دیدم تا زمانی که به اینترنت وصل هستم دائم همون صفحه سایت در مرورگر اینترنت اکسپلورر به طور مرتب tab یا پنجره ی جدیدی باز می کنه و به سرعت این پنجره ها زیاد می شه
لطفا راهنمایی کنید آنتی ویروس سیستمم هم Nod 32 هست اما expire شده
خواهشا و التماسا راهنمایی کنید چون برنامه هایی روی سیستمم دارم که نمی تونم ویندوز رو عوض کنم

----------


## FastCode

http://www.wikihow.com/Uninstall-Int...rer-Completely

----------


## FastCode

> http://www.wikihow.com/Uninstall-Int...rer-Completely


 http://lifehacker.com/5164286/window...explorer-kinda

----------


## fa_karoon

دوست من سیستم من ویروس گرفته از اون ویروس هایی که یه فایل که بی شمار باز می شه، اونوقت شما روش پاک کردن اینترنت اکسپلورر رو برای من گذاشتی؟؟؟؟
به هر حال ممنون از زمانی که برای پاسخ گذاشتی

----------


## FastCode

> دوست من سیستم من ویروس گرفته از اون ویروس هایی که یه فایل که بی شمار باز می شه، اونوقت شما روش پاک کردن اینترنت اکسپلورر رو برای من گذاشتی؟؟؟؟
> به هر حال ممنون از زمانی که برای پاسخ گذاشتی


 از این بهتر میخواستی؟
دو تا مشکل رو برات حأ کردم.:)

----------


## sorensys

> سلام دوستان 
>  ف. ر. ی # گ# ی# ت رو که اجرا کردم به طور خودکار و معمول پنجره اینترنت اکسپلورر رو باز کرد احساس کردم یه مقدار مشکل داره، بعد وارد یه سایتی شدم و روی یه لینکی کلیک کردم بعد که بستم اون رو، دیدم تا زمانی که به اینترنت وصل هستم دائم همون صفحه سایت در مرورگر اینترنت اکسپلورر به طور مرتب tab یا پنجره ی جدیدی باز می کنه و به سرعت این پنجره ها زیاد می شه
> لطفا راهنمایی کنید آنتی ویروس سیستمم هم Nod 32 هست اما expire شده
> خواهشا و التماسا راهنمایی کنید چون برنامه هایی روی سیستمم دارم که نمی تونم ویندوز رو عوض کنم



سلام عکس پایین رو ببین و برنامه ای که اسمش plus-hd هست و قرمزه رو از کامپیوترت حذفش کن
به آیکنش دقت کن ممکنه با اسم دیگه ای توی کامپیوترت نصب شده باشه

http://malwaretips.com/blogs/wp-cont...cy-removal.jpg

----------

